# Cookie + mud = bath night



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a muddy golden for sure. I took my boys for a swim this afternoon and thought they looked great. I let them out tonight and Oakly decided a roll in the dirt would be a good thing. :doh: He now looks very similar to Cookie. :doh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

haha, I bet she had fun. Where is the "after" picture?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow that's one muddy puppy!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Her mother, grandmother, and great grandma have never done that... however my Laney girl who was very distantly related was a star with mud. In fact her k9 data photo is her sweet face covered in mud!!! Fun car ride home??


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, what a mess for a beautiful young lady! Too bad she didn't do this a few weeks earlier because if you entered it in the April photo contest here she would definitely have been a contender for the Muddy Paws theme! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yes, it was a fun ride home. Poor Cookie couldn't figure out why nobody wanted to pet her at the soccer field when we got back!  
She definitely seems to be a mud lover. She and a couple of her lab friends got into a muddy mess earlier this week on the same trails. I think I am going to have to avoid the area until things dry up.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow Cookie, that was impressive!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a blonde girl that is a lot like your Cookie. The dirtier or messier she is, the happier she is.


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL !! I love it


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks. Fortunately, Cookie seems to really like taking baths. Today she smells nice and minty. For now....


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL! She's like...what? you said not to do it where you can see me! You couldnt see me when i did it! =)
so cute =) hard work cleaning though..


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I swear that most goldens don't like being golden!

Great pic!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

We did a trail walk yesterday and Eleanor actually laid down in a vernal pool that right now is mostly mud- she kept her face clean, but the bottom half of her looked more like a black lab than a golden! We had a bath as well- it is that time of year in New England.


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::roflmao::roflmao:willow loves that look too


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

she just wanted to be chocolate cookie instead of vanilla .....
looks like she got the message from her facial expression, she will forget it next time she smells mud again .... :


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She looks so happy though!! very cute


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my! It looks like she had fun though!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, the look of pure happiness on her face when she is zooming through the muddy woods is worth the messy car and tub!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG... That's the best I've seen, and look at Cookie's expression.... Just priceless...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Haha! I sometimes wish Tess would like to get dirty. It sure makes fantastic pictures!


----------

